# Plant ID?



## 2wheelsx2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry I don't have more info, but a friend sent me this pic and asked if I could find out what plant it was. I had no idea. It 's the stem plant in the middle of the pic. She got this at a LFS:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is Rotala sp. 'mini'. It's a tiny unknown species of Rotala.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow...that was quick. Thanks for your help.:hail:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah thats definately rotala sp. 'mini'. I think it looks like a great plant although I used to hate it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess the rarity explains the price. She told me she paid $3 a stem (CDN $) for it and I was like "what...". Pretty pricey for a stem plant.


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

Hehe I am 2wheelz friend.

I'm trying to find infromation on this plant but havn't found much info on the plant.

the shop owner said it's easy to grow and not a very demanding plant; so if anyone has info on this plant that would be GREAT.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's not very demanding. Treat it like you would any other stem plant and it will grow for you. The growth may seems slow, but then again it is a tiny plant to begin with.  Under good conditions the undersides of the leaves become a deep purplish blue color.


----------



## babypiggy (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks aaron

hmm purpleish blue
hehe


----------

